# brownie paint can super pinhole



## mysteryscribe (Apr 22, 2006)

This didn't turn out to bad:  Specs

pin hole aperture = f235
lens early single element glass..
cut film 2x3 in graflex type film holder
back is home made by me as all my backs are.
viewfinder is from a polaroid 95a

original camera was a kodak folding brownie... very early... bellows had rotted beyound repair.  Back wasn't light tight any longer.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 12, 2006)

This camera has been reduced to a simple pinhole... the lens was making the camera less sharp for some reason even with the pin hold aperture. Ah well  I needed another 2x3 pin hole camera, yeah right.....


----------

